# First Fraud for me today



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

*First Fraud for me today (Update)*

Update: Talked to the CIBC Visa Fraud Department, investigation already started. They will send paper work with the unauthorized charges etc in 2-4 weeks. I am to review them sign, send back paperwork and its all taken care of. Really good call today,were quite helpful. $669.00 total including GreyHound bus tickets. Hope they catch them on the bus LOL.


I paid a gas bill this evening and noticed my credit card available limit was a few hundred dollars lower than it should, to early to show the item purchased, hmmm. A few minutes later I got an email from Rogers (in french- can't read french). Used an online translator and it appeared that I ordered new service and a bunch prepaid talk and text etc. Normally I would have just deleted it thinking it was spam but linking the credit card and this resulted in a call to Rogers. Got through after a 20 mintue wait but happily the rep was awesome, after he asked me a bunch of questions about info they had for the purchases, what they had was completely different from me other than my name. After a brief hold he talked to a manager and they have opened a Fraud case, will receive a call from their Fraud dept within 24 hrs. In the meantime I called Visa and cancelled my card to shut down this clown. This is the first time this has happened, very happy everything went smoothly after $640.00 in charges, not sure at all how my card number was obtained.I use a Mac so not sure if it is my end or when I don online purchases etc. I do have an IPAD with rogers on the 5GB data plan for $39.55 auto debt on that old card, so maybe this was the way they got it. Card is also removed from Rogers account and they will send a paper bill. Never thought this would happen but there you go, you never know. It may take weeks to get the money back but it could have been much worse. I did have my card saved to ITunes but that is now deleted. My wife used to work in a store in a local mall and said it was quite common for fraud to be committed on cards at her store.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I remember, years ago, I got a call from visa that they suspected a fraud was occurring with my card. I was quite amazed that they could detect it so quickly, considering I think my spending habits are a bit erratic personally, but they did.

I confirmed that I hadn't made those purchases, they credited my account over the phone for the charges, issued me a new card, which came a few days later, and that was the end of it.

The charges never even hit my bill.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am hoping that this will happen as well and doesn't get drawn out too long where I have to pay it until the investigation is finished. Strange thing is the card is only a few months old, no idea how that got my number.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't normally answered 800 numbers when they called my home phone. Seen this # few times so I picked up and its TD fraud Dept. Didn't believe the caller so I hung up and called the # on the back of my card and got the same person.

All charges were drop and about a year later it happened again.

The good thing my wife no longer has my credit card # memorized.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

newfoundlander61 said:


> not sure at all how my card number was obtained.I use a Mac so not sure if it is my end or when I don online purchases etc. *I do have an IPAD with rogers on the 5GB data plan for $39.55 auto debt on that old card, so maybe this was the way they got it.* Card is also removed from Rogers account and they will send a paper bill. Never thought this would happen but there you go, you never know. It may take weeks to get the money back but it could have been much worse. I did have my card saved to ITunes but that is now deleted. My wife used to work in a store in a local mall and said it was quite common for fraud to be committed on cards at her store.


Are you on Wi-Fi connection modem or a direct internet line when you make these purchases through your credit card?

Wi-Fi is not safe unless you have it set up with security so they don't access your account. If not..they will!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

There are so many easy ways to get a credit card number and code if you wanted to...if you've got a good memory, and are stading behind someone you could easily see it in a lot of cases. Cell phones have cameras and are so prevailent that you don't even notice them...easy to take a picture while pretending to talk. Ever accidentally drop a receipt? Throw out a bill? 

There are also fraudulent websites (ever had a site fail and reload where you had to input the info twice? It could easily be a fraud site, the first time is a fraud, then it reloads to the actual page so you think everything is fine). Telephone scams, email scams, web scams, "legitimate" sites who send you products like cheap software, but are really collecting credit card numbers...

Then there are the high tech tools out there, devices which scan wifi, near field stuff, things that clip on to regular looking machines and look like they are supposed to be there...

And, of course, the crooked employee...double swiping, receipts from stores, stealing cards...

The list is nearly endless. If you really knew how vulnerable you are, you'd probably never use a card but, even still, society seems to continue on functioning.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good point about WiFi, normally I use a secure connection but its possible that I reload my Timmys card etc on WiFi without paying attention to it. Won't happen again:stupid:


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

We had airline tickets charged to our credit card last year from what looked like NY online ticket service.. I reported it within 3 days of the charge being posted to our card and you would think that BMO would be able to catch someone at this as they should be able to track the tickets purchased but their fraud department didn't seem to give a crap.During the conversation they mentioned that the CVC code was used on the transaction.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Your fooling yourself. Heck, did you shop at target, Walmart, Home Depot, or one of the myriad of companies who've had their data breached? You may have made a secured transaction, but you can't secure the company's records...

It'll happen again, statistics say it will.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> I remember, years ago, I got a call from visa that they suspected a fraud was occurring with my card. I was quite amazed that they could detect it so quickly, considering I think my spending habits are a bit erratic personally, but they did.
> 
> I confirmed that I hadn't made those purchases, they credited my account over the phone for the charges, issued me a new card, which came a few days later, and that was the end of it.
> 
> The charges never even hit my bill.


I had a similar experience. The Mastercard people picked up the odd activity (a purchase in Arizona) quickly, and I was reissued a new card. It was a bit of a pain because I had automated bill payments linked to the old card that had to be reinitialized with the new numbers, but all in all, I was impressed how efficiently things happened. I would have been more impressed had the initial charge been declined, but hopefully that's what will happen in the future.

I now use a 1% rewards credit card that only has automated bill payments on it, and never leaves the house. Oddly, that one was compromised too, with a $20 to $30 charge (I don't recall) to Amazon.uk that was not picked up automatically. I flagged it, got another new card, and did another round of reinitializing automated bills. Sigh. I was told by a Mastercard person that it was probably done by somebody trying random numbers, but am skeptical about this.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

welcome to the most un-exclusive club on the planet ... those of us who have had our private data stolen

this stuff (i.e. your data) is just floating through the air
your bank will wipe this out fast

it's a pain but you can get your card issuer to split your credit and use a lower limit card for online stuff, like a $1000 or something
on the other hand your card issuer should make this right immediately and without a fuss


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Guban said:


> I was told by a Mastercard person that it was probably done by somebody trying random numbers, but am skeptical about this.


The algorithm for checking a valid credit card number is publicly known, as software developers need to know it to write the transaction software... It's not hard to take that verification formula and change it to a number generator...


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

My Mastercard "may have been compromised" last summer. They never said how, but they sent me a new card right away. It would have been nice to know some details so that I could take more precautions in the future.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

nathan79 said:


> My Mastercard "may have been compromised" last summer. They never said how, but they sent me a new card right away. It would have been nice to know some details so that I could take more precautions in the future.


precautions ? ... really ... seriously ?

not a chance ... businesses are doing such a pathetic, miserable wormy job of safeguarding information that there is no amount of precautions you can actually take

no, you just abide by the terms of your card contract and take it easy, have a cold glass of beer and watch the game carefree in the knowledge that the idiot bankers and idiot mega-corporations will take good care of you when (certainly not if) some bad guy gets your card

your critical data is right now floating through the ether just waiting for someone to grab it

don't make the mistake of thinking there's anything *you* can do about it


----------



## GOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't wait for Apple Pay to come to Canada and expand its reach globally. Apple Pay and the comparable services that will follow will be a huge boon for fraud protection.

It's slow going, but the more this happens the more customers will begin to demand it.


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

As long as the "codes" are stored somewhere and encryption is able to occur, it won't stop. Fortunately banks and credit card companies are invested in keeping us in the habit of spending and making them money so they're good about this part of their business. A phone call and a small inconvenience of waiting for a new card and you're on your way.


----------



## WiseOwl (Jan 1, 2015)

I had an experience earlier this year where RBC called me to let me know there was suspected fraud on my personal credit card. Sure enough, there was a fraudulent charge for roughly $6.50. The RBC rep told me that an organization in Kansas called RBC to report suspected fraud when a patron tried to use my credit card number over the phone. When the patron couldn't confirm my billing address, the organization reversed the initial charge and called my bank.

RBC issued me a new number immediately. I would have eventually caught it, but I am very grateful to that organization for being proactive in managing fraud. $6.50 was peanuts in comparison to the damage that could have been done with the available credit on that card.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Unfortunately today credit card fraud is on the rise. You can have your card compromised with any transaction that is not 100% secure.

We all know what happened with the three or four major store chains last year. Data breaches. It's very hard to determine where the breach occurred.
Physically, its easy if some unscrupulous employee takes your card to swipe it. That's why you need to use a chip card and your PIN.

However,if you order online, and just use the CC number/expiry date and 3 digit security number on the back, 
your card could be compromised easily if the server for the company that you ordered from, gets hacked.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very good points, once the charges are reversed and the new card activated I plan on lowering my limit and using only when necessary which won't be very often anymore.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Very good points, once the charges are reversed and the new card activated I plan on lowering my limit and using only when necessary which won't be very often anymore.


Keep your credit limit as low as you are comfortable with. I recently cut mine down from $15K down to $5K which is plenty for me.
*Also check your CC account more often*, not just once a month when you get your statement. 
If there is any suspicious charges on it that you didn't make..call your CC fraud dept immediately..don't wait!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

carverman said:


> Keep your credit limit as low as you are comfortable with. I recently cut mine down from $15K down to $5K which is plenty for me.
> *Also check your CC account more often*, not just once a month when you get your statement.
> If there is any suspicious charges on it that you didn't make..call your CC fraud dept immediately..don't wait!


i split mine into 2 cards a high balance and then a $1000 balance but i recently merged them back ... too much trouble tracking them ... the card companies are going to make you whole ... period ... they *have* to or their business model will go bust

and in the end, it's their fault (in conjunction with the people they give their machines to) in the first place, they need to provide a secure environment

don't you check your card action online carverman ?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fatcat said:


> i
> 
> don't you check your card action online carverman ?


Yes, I do. They have to get by my password though.


----------

